# Military Remedies



## msteen1 (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was in the great "Haition Vacation" Operation Uphold Democracy, in Haiti with the 10th, I meet a Officer in a SF unit; while we (scouts) were working with them next on the Dominican Republic border; who noticed me checking my feet/blisters on some down time. He told me if I didn't want any more blisters take Right Guard deodarant and spray my feet and it would take care of the problem until I washed my feet again. Anybody know if thats true.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw people in my unit spray it on, but it has to be "anti persperant." I tried it out on a road march and got some pretty bad blisters.  Then again, I always have so I would say in my case it didnt help me out at all.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 8, 2006)

ocox said:


> When I was in the great "Haition Vacation" Operation Uphold Democracy, in Haiti with the 10th, I meet a Officer in a SF unit; while we (scouts) were working with them next on the Dominican Republic border; who noticed me checking my feet/blisters on some down time. He told me if I didn't want any more blisters take Right Guard deodorant and spray my feet and it would take care of the problem until I washed my feet again. Anybody know if thats true.


 
Yes and No It is suppressing your sweat glands. Water contributes to blisters. I used it in the winter time helps with cold feet they don't sweat they don't get cold as easily. You just have to be careful you don't do it all the time other wise your feet can split. 

I still do it today and I have been out for 15 years


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah but do you roadmarch now? lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 8, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yeah but do you roadmarch now? lol


 
Did up to 2 years ago


----------



## Max Power (Nov 8, 2006)

That's the one thing that I've wanted to try, but haven't.  Arid XXX came highly recommended.  And I need it too.  Even in garrison my socks will be soaked by the end of the day.

Its annoying at worst because I rarely get blisters after I've conditioned up in mileage, so it doesn't seem to cause blisters for me at least.

There's a book called _Fixing Your Feet_ by John Vonhof (he has a mailing list as well) that talks about all kinds of things you can do to protect your feet.  Its geared more towards trail runners/ultra long distance runners (marathon lengths to those weird 100 mile runs that sadists do), but I've found quite a few things that work well, if done properly (i.e. taping).


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 8, 2006)

Aluminum Chlorohydrate is the active ingredient your looking for


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2006)

+1 on the anti-persperant spray for feet. That plus taping before and powder when they start to sweat.


----------



## Skred (Jan 24, 2008)

Aluminum chlorhydrate also comes in a prescription form called Drysol.  Ask your doctor or podiatrist about "hyperhidrosis.  

Drysol is used at night to give it time to work while you sleep.  I used it with Arrid XXX and winter ski socks.  Helped keep me more comfortable.  My feet stayed a little drier.  When they cracked, I knew it was time to stop using the Drysol.  Camphorated Vaseline or Tinactin helped the cracks heal without infection.

YMMV.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jan 24, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> +1 on the anti-persperant spray for feet. That plus taping before and powder when they start to sweat.



Interesting. I never carried any of the spray on anti-perspirant, only the roll on stuff.


----------



## QC (Jan 24, 2008)

If your feet get a bit tender, try soaking in potassium permanganate and warm water. (Yes, I know you can't do it out bush) Get it at chemists, small bottle won't set you back much.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jan 25, 2008)

or be born with hooves... loved 30 milers because that was the best suck I'd see coming out of anyone who outranked me... hahahaha bishes...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> If your feet get a bit tender, try soaking in potassium permanganate and warm water. (Yes, I know you can't do it out bush) Get it at chemists, small bottle won't set you back much.



and your toe nails will eventually return to their normal colour!! ;)


----------

